# West coast drywall framers?



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Where I'm from in California drywallers are the metal stud framers. Is this not the case everywhere? So, why no framing forum?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I think because we try to keep English as the main form of communication around here :jester:

Welcome aboard, what part of Cali ya from?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> I think because we try to keep English as the main form of communication around here :jester:
> 
> Welcome aboard, what part of Cali ya from?


Bay area, Pleasanton.

English? Was I not grammatically correct?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Just joking about Cali drywallers :thumbsup:


----------

